# New... and lonely !



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I have just discovered this site this morning and feel better already. I live in France with my husband where we have just failed at our 2nd attempt at ICSI. We have a great medical team helping us and all the docs and nurses are really nice. The only thing missing for me (apart from a pregnancy of course!) is someone english to talk too. The medical staff just don't seem to have the time for all the reassurance and tlc stuff. In short, the support network in nonexistant and with my friends and family across the channel i'm finding it all a bit lonely. However, finding this site feels already like i've found a lifeline.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Emma

Welcome to FF, you will find this site a massive source of support!  Sending you a   cyber hug to start with so you don't feel so isolated! 

I'm really sorry to hear of your second failed attempt, the IF journey is just soooo hard isn't it?  What next? will you do a third?

Stay positive and now you've found this lifeline you will be a lot less lonely! 

Good Luck

Amanda x


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Emma

So sorry your tx failed  . You will get lots of support and advice from this site. 
You must be quite a strong person t go through tx in a different country , tx is hard enough on it's own but with the added language barrier aswell.
welcome and keep posting it is definetley a lifeline.

take care 

big hugs
Maria xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma and welcome to the site u will definitly love it here and become addicted to it!!

Sorry to hear that the ICSI has failed but never give up hope.

What are your ttc problems if u dont mind me asking?

Kate xx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks ladies,

Great to get your replies. 

My DH and i have been in France since 2001 after deciding it would be a great place to raise a family (my husband is french), which has turned out to be  bit of a joke as 5 yrs later no sign of the pitter patter of tiny feet.  We first got medical advice 3 yrs go and spent almost 18mths doing all the usual tests and examinations.  The docs finally decided that our only option was ICSI and we had our 1st try last Nov (2 embryos both transfered - no pregnancy). Our 2nd try was April this yr. After a better response to stimulation we had 9 embryos. The first 2 transfered have not resulted in pregnancy but we have 2 frozen and are currently waiting to do the transfer (hopefully this month or next).

I think the most frustrating thing is noone can really tell us why I'm not pregnant. ICSI was chosen more because of my age, i'm32, than any real medical problem.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma thanks for explaining that - well u will get lots of support here 

Kate


----------



## rink (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Emma,
So sorry to hear about your unsuccessful tx. I'm sure you'll find lots of support on this website, everyone is so supportive. I'm quite new to this forum too.

Corinne xx


----------



## babyowl (May 24, 2006)

Hi Emma

I'm also new today and also started my fertility treatment when living in France and I know how lonely it can be going through this without friends and family nearby.
In France I was put on Clomid for three months without success and just as we were recommended to have IUI the following cycle I got pregnant spontaneously but I had an ectopic...in Belgium (where I now live and am having IVF!). I think the French health system is excellent but my experience with the French doctor who treated me was dreadful. My French is not great, but OK, and he literally snickered at me when I first tried to explain my situation and he dismissed my worries (2 1/2 years TTC at that point) completely out of hand as I had been pregnant twice before (one Miscarriage and my daughter who is now 5 1/2   

So hopefully you'll have the combination now of this site to give you some support (which I also really need now as I'm in the 2ww hence joining today as am trying to remain sane!) and very good medical care technically that I'm sure you'll have in France...Best of luck!
Imke


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Imke,

Thanx for your message. I would never have believed before finding this site how much of a help it is knowing there are others who have gone through the same thing as you.  My friends do their best but i always feel that they don't really unstand what it is like to deal with.  

Its true that having treatment in France can sometimes be hard due the language and the difference in culture, but on the whole i think we are lucky. If for nothing else, just for the aspect financial. We have been told that we can follow 4 cycles of treatment paid by the state with any frozen embryo transfers as extra attempts.

Good luck for your results, i'm sure you have everything crossed.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emma and welcome to FF

Sorry that both your ICSI attempts have failed - mine did too  Have they given you any reasons ? 
Do you have a plan for what you will do next ?

On FF you can be anywhere in the world there is always someone on line! So glad youve found us.
I hope you are finding your way around the site OK
If you need any help just yell! or PM me

Wishing you lots of  and   

There is a board here for everyone - no matter what stage of TX you are at 

~Dizzi~


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Dizzi,

All those hugs and good vibes, right back atcha..   

Thanx for your message. I managed to get to embryo transfer with both my ICSI but no pregancy.  Noone seems to be able to tell me why, which is more than a bit frustrating..  .

Still, with the second ICSI we had two embryos frozen as well so i'm hoping for FET in Sep 2006.  Unfortunately i don't seem to react very well to the stimulation (only two embryos first ICSI, nine the second (only 2 for freezing)).  So each one is soooo precious.  After the 1st BFN i was really down but thought "ok, its just the first go, maybe they can tweak the meds a bit and 2nd time lucky".  

However, after the 2nd BFN i felt like i fell through the floor.  I was absolutely devastated.  I honestly felt like it was working.  I was sooo much more relaxed than the first time and felt much more positive. But it was not to be.   

So now we wait, again, for FET planned for Sep.  Its seems like an age away.  I've quickly learnt that the gaps in between the treatment are in there own way just as bad as the treatment itself, if not worse.

Anyway, enough of this whinging.. I feel sooo much better having found this site. It is a real buoyancy aid and there is always a kindred spirit ready with a kind word.

Sending you loads of   

Emma.

ps. how do you do a PM? (sorry if its a dumb question.)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Emma
not a dumb question at all.
at the top of each page you are on there is a message that says Hey, emma49, you have xxx messages, xxx are new.

31/05/06, 10:14 (date & Time) CLICK HERE.

Or on the Left of everyones post is a little pc icon lit green if they are online you can click here too.

Or click the persons name you want to send a message to and then their profile will come up and at the bottom you have 3 choices - the top one is send this person a personal message.

As to your failed ICSI  It is very good news that you have frosties and that another TX is planned for sept with the suport and Info on here you will certainly not be alone!

have you found the FET board yet  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,8.0.html

you may want to post on the inbetweenies to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,47.0.html

plus there is always the fun and games on the Girl and Boy talk threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,1.0.html

Wishing you tonnes of Luck Love and 

~Dizzi~


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say HI! and welcome to the best support group ever. You will find loads of good advice and support on this site. Good luck with your journey.
Lorna
x


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Emma,
Wishing you Love and Luck.
Your never alone, you have us.

Debs


----------

